# Gas skid steers?



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

heres my situation, i'll be a bit brief for you guys. I'm looking for a skid with a blown/knocking/etc engine to rebuild (the univ. I go to has a nice shop that I get o take adv. of). I've come across 2 gass skid steers in the last couple days, one is an 1835c case with a 3 cyl continental, and the other is a gehl 3725. The case is the machine and a bucket, gehl comes with 2 buckets and an extra quick tach plate but that is somewhat irrelevant. More of what I'm asking is does anyone know anyone with a gas skid and will it be a waste of my time to rebuild this engine or will it be a good machine for loading mulch, salt, or for smaller scale landscape work and possibly snow? The price is right on both machines, one is 20 min from me the other is about an hour and a half. I just dont wanna rebuild it and then hate the machine lol


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I looked at one years ago, similiar to the case your looking at. Personally I haven't ever used one but will say this, each machine has its place. I have a Toro Dingo 220 (gas), a Bobcat 773, & a Bobcat 873. Each excels in its own areas. I generally use the toro on established lawn areas as it has a lighter footprint & nealy bald turf tires so there isn't turf damage, the 773 gets used the most because I can get that & the mini excavator on my trailer, the 873 does best in plowing but also has a set of snows that get used on it, I haven't tried the snows on the 773. If you aren't asking it to do more than it is designed for your fine. From what you state it should be fine, basic loading, etc. If you were looking for a machine to unload full pallets of stone or ice melt, run all day rockhounding or hydraulic breaking you would probably be disappointed.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Growing up I used a friends Case uniloader a fair amount, I believe it was a 1835 with a wisconson gas engine. For what it was it did ok. It is pretty dang slow to try and plow with. But if you get into it cheap you could run it for a year or so and try to trade up.
Robert


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

The nice thing about a gas motor, easy rebuild if it is needed, and starts in the cold easy


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

RLM;1315128 said:


> I looked at one years ago, similiar to the case your looking at. Personally I haven't ever used one but will say this, each machine has its place. I have a Toro Dingo 220 (gas), a Bobcat 773, & a Bobcat 873. Each excels in its own areas. I generally use the toro on established lawn areas as it has a lighter footprint & nealy bald turf tires so there isn't turf damage, the 773 gets used the most because I can get that & the mini excavator on my trailer, the 873 does best in plowing but also has a set of snows that get used on it, I haven't tried the snows on the 773. If you aren't asking it to do more than it is designed for your fine. From what you state it should be fine, basic loading, etc. If you were looking for a machine to unload full pallets of stone or ice melt, run all day rockhounding or hydraulic breaking you would probably be disappointed.


I would actually prefer a dingo as a 19 or 23hp gasser would be a bit easier rebuild, well smaller lol. I already have a good friend with a 743 who we trade stuff around quite a bit and work together a lot so it would be an addition to that so to speak..



rob_cook2001;1315139 said:


> Growing up I used a friends Case uniloader a fair amount, I believe it was a 1835 with a wisconson gas engine. For what it was it did ok. It is pretty dang slow to try and plow with. But if you get into it cheap you could run it for a year or so and try to trade up.
> Robert


Exactly, I have no need for a 60hp large frame skid really. If I didnt have acces to this shop to do the rebuild I wouldnt be doing it. The need for a machine isnt there but it seems like one of those things that will always be busy once I have it if you catch my drift.



buckwheat_la;1315152 said:


> The nice thing about a gas motor, easy rebuild if it is needed, and starts in the cold easy


Both will need rebuilding but that is why I'm buying one. Cold starting goes to the gassers but I don't wanna stall it going into a pile of mulch lol.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

WilliamOak;1315156 said:


> I would actually prefer a dingo as a 19 or 23hp gasser would be a bit easier rebuild, well smaller lol. I already have a good friend with a 743 who we trade stuff around quite a bit and work together a lot so it would be an addition to that so to speak..
> 
> Exactly, I have no need for a 60hp large frame skid really. If I didnt have acces to this shop to do the rebuild I wouldnt be doing it. The need for a machine isnt there but it seems like one of those things that will always be busy once I have it if you catch my drift.
> 
> Both will need rebuilding but that is why I'm buying one. Cold starting goes to the gassers but I don't wanna stall it going into a pile of mulch lol.


I hear you, you definetly need to watch the rpm's and engine work load more on a gasser, that being said, the gassers worked alright back in the day so I have to imagine that they are not a complete waste of time. My great uncle had one on his old farm. My father told me he spent a entire summer using it to dig out a dugout for watering the cows. Hard to imagine using a skidsteer for that kind of work now.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Continental are obleste. No parts available. 

That how I bought first welder generator with continental 4 cylinders end trade in for other one with known engine Onan and Kohler where I can get parts to fix without spend hundreds dollars for continental.


Have you look at tractor with loader? They pretty cheap dime that need repaint and minor of works.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Well the conteiental in the Case is out of the question, threw a rod through the block. Unless I repower it with a little 3cyl yanmar, kubota, or find a cummins like whats in the 1845s.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/grd/2616313820.html

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/grd/2604588503.html

Those are both machines in question at the moment


----------



## bbct001 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the gas jobs. They are actually in pretty high demand. Interior demolition contractors like to take them and switch to propane fueled to run inside, can't do that with the diesels. Since there aren't any new gas machines, they search high and low for the old ones to convert. So, if you don't like it, switch it to propane and make a few bucks!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't imagine not having a diesel in a machine. I know that New Holland had the option for gas on their L series years and years ago, but diesel motors and skid steers go hand in hand. 

That said, with those older machines, I don't think it would be that difficult to reman. a diesel engine. Whatever works for you though.


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

Had a Bobcat 625 about 30 years ago. It used lots of gas. Started full in the morning and was empty by lunch. Had a Wisconsin in it. Bought a 743 Bobcat with a Kubota diesel and it would run all day plus had alot more power


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Collin,
I have a friend with an L35 / wisconsin engine that runs and operates that might sell for 3000-3500 if your interested i can forward some of his info,
Steve
PS we are in St. Louis


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Please do!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Collin,
Email josh at [email protected] for all the deatils..tell him Steve sent you in case i can't let him know. I think his golf course has a tourney this weekend
Steve


----------

